# sir nate, check your profile



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

either that or your stranger than I thought.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

lol...if you are talking about that pony and the colors and stuff who would have the time and effort to tamper with something like that...that would take a lot of work...so maybe he did it himself :O ... either way .. im sure he can straighten things up


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats just not right


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks, but I actually did that b4 the whole mess, I thought it would be funny


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It would be hard for someone to hack in and change this picture.....


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I seen that and I said no way would someone do that to their own picture. I figured someone elese had control of your ftp space and decided to re upload that picture.

you are one strange person.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the reason I did it was there was a post in the cooler, it had Josh Smicks head on Forrests body with a d!ck in his mouth, so I made that one in response, just being comical is all


----------

